# Northeast Wisconsin



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

NOAA says 6" of heavy wet snow for Monday then cold. Wow that's early. 

I'm so cheap I waited til today to get my Blizzaks put on. Got to get every last mile out of the old ones.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

So what you get for snow up there we only got a sloppy inch that didn't last here in Brussels


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

As of five o'clock tonight they had 7 inches on the ground in Land O'Lakes.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

A whopping 3/4 of a inch last night. :redbounce. It was all the truck could handle. Scraped the lots for fun and sidewalk guys used the backpack blower. Now let's see some real snow


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey guys. I live just east of Green Bay. It is nice to have some members that live near by. Fox 11 had its winter forecast and predicts 55-65 inches which is about what where I hope it to be. I do mostly medium commercial removal sites and about 10 residentials.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Did you get anything Wednesday? We got about three inches here.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

We got a little over 2 in sturgeon bay and algoma got to plow about 3/4 of are accounts


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Why does it have to be 44 and rain when it could be 26 and snow. .


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I would have never guessed that we would be getting rain today after the last ten days of below freezing temps. Yesterday it looked like a pretty good chance of a decent snowfall and now today it's not looking so good. Oh well. At least it's warm for huntingThumbs Up


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

At least it is going to change back to snow tomorrow and they up it to a little over 4" and going to get windy bring it on let's make some $


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Well we have almost 3 inches on the ground and still coming down starting to drift some here in Brussels .what does the rest of the area have ?xysport


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

About 3 inches here and it's winding down now. We would of had more if it wasn't 43 degrees and rain in the morning, we had a lot of compressing.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah. We have about three on the ground now here too. Started as rain and man is it slick underneath


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Slick here to going to meet at shop at 1 am and head out


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! Plowing today was a complete pain in the a$$. It's hard to believe that all the frost is out of the ground considering how cold it's been the past two weeks. I couldn't push off at all without getting burried in the mud and there was a few places I couldn't even push off at all.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Same here have to go in today to haul snow away that we had to short stack because of standing water on the lawns pita


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys were plowing gravel lots and drives up here. There is going to be a lot of driveway work in the springThumbs Up. Lucky for me that's what I do. 

Shoes didn't work here the gravel was like oatmeal. I have a art school with a few mile drive. Back bladed the whole thing my wife says I do everything backwards. Why not.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Well just getting ready to head.The season is off to a good start last year the first time out was yesterday 11/28 and this well be are third time out already hopefully it keeps up like this it will be a good year again .


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

How much snow is up that way? We are looking to get out on the sleds somewhere the beginning of December. 

We have plowed 4-5 times already but only one was decent all the others have only been 1-1.5" So no riding here.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Not enough to ride yet only one decent sized snow the rest in the 1 to 2.5 range


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Trails have a long way to go before they will be open here.

2" of wet slop today and high of 40. Really had to put the hammer down to plow it all before it melted. :laughing:


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

It's starting to sound like we may be in for a brown Christmas this year. I don't see anything on the 7 day forecast and i'm hearing there's a good chance of a big warm up for the middle of December. I'm ok with no snow as long as it warms up but if it's going to be cold then let it snow, I can't stand a cold snowless winter.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Happy New Year hopefully the new year will bring some snow


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Are we finally going to get some snow?? Mixed reports depending on where you check


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

It sounds like a better chance for Monday night than Saturday. I think Fox 11 is taking a lot of heat for naming a 1-3 inch snowfall. Yesterday afternoon it sure looked good for a 3-6 or 4-8 inch snowfall but that sure fell apart. I'm glad I just plow it instead of predicting it


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Hope it snows and doesn't miss .I'm getting bored sitting home .


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow they sure were wrong for last night up here. I checked the Forecast at 10 last night was for new snow less than a inch. We got 3 to 4 in some places. What did you guys get?


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

We got about 2 inches here. I was surprised at how many places didn't get plowed out on time and the few plow trucks that I saw at 4am. It was pretty much done snowing by that time so there should be no reason why they were not plowing, I'm not talking about the places that are closed on a Saturday but the ones that are open like grocery stores and gas stations. I'm glad I always get up at 2am to do a weather/radar check so I don't get caught. I have learned a long time ago to not just trust the local weather people on tv. My wife hates that my alarm goes off at that time every night but most nights I can just go back to bed.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the 2-4 inches for tomorrow.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

Same here plus the blowing and drifting could make it a nice little storm.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice 5 inches of fluffy snow fell yesterday. Was done by 7:30 and we had the main route done by 12:30 last night out again this morning on drift patrol and got to hit the whole second home route as well. payup


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

That was a nice lil storm started plowing at 6:30 Thursday night finished at 3:30 Friday afternoon between drifting and and people asking to be added to the route. Helps make up for the poor December we had.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

It looks like Fox 11 will be way off on the winter snowfall prediction of 55-60 inches. I had a feeling with the El Nino hint at the beginning of the season it was going to be a light year. I doubt the trails will even open this year.Oh well, these are the years the lowballers find something else to lowball.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree it's been a horriable year, however I remember when I was a child my Grandpa would always say that 90 days after a heavy fog we will get a storm, it may be rain or snow. I know around deer hunting we had a lot of fog so that would put a storm in the works around the last week of February. Lets just hope it's cold enough for it to be snow. If I remember right we had a lot of fog around Chrismas too so lets keep our fingers crossed but I think we're in for some big storms late in the season. It will just be too late for the trails to open up though. I'm glad I sold my sled a few years ago, I miss it but it's less stress. Haha


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Winter may still have a little fight left....Let's hope at least


----------

